# gyno or fertility specialist? Help



## bubbles2010

I advised my doctor that I was TTC with my previous partner for 3 yrs, and my new partner for 1 yr...with no luck

He referred me to  a Gyno? and not a Ferility Specialist.... is there a differance? what tests would the gyno do?

And ideas please advise 

thanks x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Bubbles!

I suppose a gyno would deal with the general health of the bits "down below", but a fertility specialist would specialising in trying to help ladies conceive.  They would perhaps look at not only the same things a gyno would, but they would perhaps look at hormone inbalances and suchlike.  

Sorry, I am not 100% sure, but that is the way I look at it!  

Sue


----------



## little_lou

hey bubbles. I started off with a fertility specialist 2years ago, she did the basic tests but still wasnt 100% sure if my tubes were blocked and said I would need ivf. Then I got pregnant naturaly but had an early miscarriage. Following that I saw a gynochologist and he was amazing, he did a laproscopy and tested my womb etc, both my tubes were blocked and hes just reffered my for ivf and he also explained things a lot more but I guess all docs r different eh. Good luck 2u .


----------

